# fetchmail, courier, procmail, postfix...



## osiris648 (18. Sep. 2008)

moin moin, wie man hier im norden so sagt.

folgendes problem lässt mich nicht mehr schlafen:

ich habe schön nach anleitung (Virtuelle Benutzer und Domains mit Postfix Courier, MySQL, spamassassin und SquirrelMail) einen Mail-Server aufgesetzt. läuft im grunde wunderbar. Nur habe ich SquirrelMail gegn Roundcube ersetzt und fetchmail sowie procmail hinzugefügt.

bei fetchmail habe ich das problem das alles an spamassassin vorbei geht. wie änder ich das?
habe gedacht das könnte man mittels procmail erreichen, aber da komme ich so auch nicht weiter. wäre im grunde schon froh wenn fechtm. alles nach spamassassin weiter leitet. also procmail aussenvor bleibt.

das ist die procmailrc in /etc/:



> LOGFILE=/var/log/procmail.log
> VERBOSE=on
> 
> :0fw
> ...


die fetchmailrc auch in /etc/ :



> #no bouncemail
> defaults:
> timeout 120
> antispam -1
> ...


fetchmail selbst sendet immer einen MDA fehler. 
wo ist denn da der wurm drin?


MFG

Jan


----------

